# Need help for future foal????



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Hey, so I have an 8 year old purebred bay quarter horse mare named Milly. She is about 15.5-16 hands high and she is a beast, lol. I was wanting to breed her in the next year or two and I was wondering what horse to breed her with. I want the foal to be light colored (solid or not) and have a big build for barrel racing. And I want the sire to be a quarter horse too. I just don't know what color to breed her with????

Any suggestions will help, thanks ya'll 

Ill post a pic of my horse too..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're wanting to get a buckskin or palomino, breed her to a cremello.


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

Ill look into that. thanks


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Just be careful that the stallion you decide upon, even if he IS the desirable colour, that he is correct, where your mare is faulty and vice versa. Don't just breed to the first pretty colour which comes along. Breeding for colour has been the downfall of many a breeder and indeed, many a breed.

Also, you will need to know if either horse carries Frame before breeding.

Lizzie


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I don't have any breeding advice but I just wanted to say that I learnt to ride the most on a bay quarter horse named Milly who looked exactly like your mare.


----------



## riette (May 30, 2013)

haha wow that's awesome


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Color should be the absolute last thing when looking at for breeding a horse.

what has your mare done to determine that she is breeding worthy? That picture does nothing to show her conformation. 

You need to find a stallion that will suit your mare. Where she is faulty, he should be above excellent. And you should do your best to produce a top quality foal. It should be the whole package.

do not just breed to the stallion down the street cause he's "pretty, cheap and closeby" find a good, well known stallion that will produce a foal with a good resale value.

if your looking into breeding for barrels. Look for Frenchmans Guy, Streakin Six, Dash For Cash, Dash Ta Fame, First Down Dash, Zevi, Judge Cash, Carona Cartel, Triple Vodka and other big names.

the stallion I'm breeding to in the future is Ain't Seen Nothing Yet. He's correct, affordable and has an amazing pedigree. His owner is incredibly nice but she does have to have good pictures and pedigree to approve mares. This year she bred 100+ mares and he is shipping with an incredible sperm count.

the best thing you can do is create a wanted foal. Not wanted through your biased eyes, but the horse-world's eyes. You need to breed for a marketable foal, even if you never sell the resulting foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Always bugs me. 
There is no 15.5 hands. It goes from 15.3 hands to 16.0 hands. There are only 4 inches in a hand. Nice mare though.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Remember, some people put 15.5 as an indication of fifteen and a half.

Lizzie


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Remember, some people put 15.5 as an indication of fifteen and a half.


 
Either way the horse couldn't be 15 1/2 hands then jump to 16 hands


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I understood it to mean that the horse was somewhere between 15.2 and 16 hands.

Lizzie


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Me to but there is no 15.5 is what she meant. 15.0, 15.1, 15.2, 15.3, 16.0

I thought you were meaning like 15 and a half an inch. Does that make since :lol:


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

OK. I'll try to explain. Some people and in some countries, a person might say their child is 15.5, meaning their child is 15 and a half years old. When describing the height of a horse, it is put in much the same way. 15.5 means 15.2 hands. The point 2 meaning inches - as in half a hand. We see it put many times on forums such as this.

Lizzie


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I see now, thanks for clearing it up. It has always been a pet peeve of mine when people used that, but now I may understand why they do


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well explained Lizzie, it always makes me wince when I see 15.5hh but then I translate in my head and all is good.

I am still wondering what the 15.7hh I saw advertised the other day actually measured.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a new one on me, GH. Probably 15 hands and seven tenths. Unless of course they really were idiots and didn't know how many inches are in a hand. 

Lizzie


----------

